
How a Human-Machine Mind-Meld Could Make Robots Smarter - isp
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603745/how-a-human-machine-mind-meld-could-make-robots-smarter/
======
isp
Kindred AI (the mentioned start-up):
[https://www.kindred.ai/](https://www.kindred.ai/)

IEEE Spectrum on Kindred AI:
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-
intel...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-
intelligence/dwave-founder-new-startup-kindred-ai)

